# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Remee Lucid Dreaming Mask flashes before your eyes - CNET

## Dream Guide Team

Digitaltrends.com*Remee Lucid Dreaming Mask flashes before your eyes**CNET*The Remee *Lucid Dreaming* Mask is racking up the pledge dollars by offering a way to help you control your nighttime mental ramblings. by Amanda Kooser April 5, 2012 2:20 PM PDT Follow @akooser The $80 Remee comes in a choice of colors.Spartan Torch: *Lucid Dreaming*my.hsj.org*Dream* machine: Control your sleeping mind with RemeeDigitaltrends.comFeel like flying? Brooklyn's Bitbanger Labs brings *lucid dreaming* to the *...*VentureBeatSlashGear*all 6 news articles »*

----------

